# Rasurbo 1800W Netzteil mit Solartechnik



## poiu (1. April 2011)

Laut einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung kündigt Rasurbo ein Revolutionäres Netzteil mit 1800W und 120% Wirkungsgrad an. 

hier die Offizielle Pressemitteilung​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße
poiu




PS. april april


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. April 2011)

*In die rechte untere Ecke des Bildschirms schiel*





Top, keine Stromkosten mehr, trotz geplanter Aufrüstung, besonders die 120% Effizienz tun es mir da an!


----------



## Erzbaron (1. April 2011)

Ich hab grad schon Tränen gelacht als ich die Pressmitteilung gelesen habe 

Ein sehr geiler Aprilscherz ...


----------



## poiu (1. April 2011)

ja wirklich gut gemacht, da hatte jemand etwas zuviel Zeit


----------



## klefreak (1. April 2011)

gut gemacht aber auch einiges an RS Fehler ..

mfg


----------



## GxGamer (1. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> gut gemacht aber auch einiges an RS Fehler ..
> 
> mfg



Liegt vielleicht daran das es ein Aprilscherz ist....
Und somit nicht ernst gemeint ist und sie keine Originallogos verwenden dürfen


----------



## poiu (1. April 2011)

am besten ist PCGAMES Hardwar*r*


----------



## pcfreak26 (1. April 2011)

Na das ist ja mal LOL. Solar im Pc, wo bei den meisten ja kein Licht rein kommt.

Guter Aprilscherz.


----------



## Freestyler808 (1. April 2011)




----------



## Erzbaron (1. April 2011)

@ Piou

nu veröfentliche doch nicht den Chromabericht von unser neuen Netzteilserie 

Das muss doch (noch) keiner wissen das wir entgegen aller physikalischen Grundsätze die 100% Effizienz gepackt haben


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. April 2011)

Hehe, da hat jemand Humor - und PCG Hardwarr ist auch schön


----------



## Danger23 (1. April 2011)

Na das ist mal ein cooler April Scherz. Aber so ein Teil mit 120% muss man einfach haben. Vorallem wenn es PCGames Hardwarr empfiehlt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. April 2011)

Ich warte noch auf die Meldung das der nun doch kommt^^


----------



## Bodmi (1. April 2011)

Juhuuu endlich kann ich den strom den ich für die beleuchtung verschwende wiederverwenden um die beleuchtung zu speisen xD
Mal ein etwas anderer Aprilscherz als bei uns die Raucherglocke

xD


----------



## dj*viper (1. April 2011)

also mein ausbilder meinte zu mir damals, wenn ich ein teil erfinden würde, daß >=100% wirkungsgrad hat, dann wäre ich ruckzuck ein milliardär und noch mehr!
es gibt nix auf der welt, daß einen wirkungsgrad von 1 hat!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. April 2011)

hehe...hoffentlich gibts keine  © -Probleme mit der Jack Wolfskin -Tatze und die werden nicht auf 1.000000...etc..etc.. Euronen verklagt..
btw..cool... da kommt dann mehr raus, als reingesteckt wurde.. will ich haben..


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. April 2011)

schöner scherz, aber dazu müßte man schon 2m² Solarfäche haben und einen Wirkungsgrad von 100% in der Energieausnutzung des Netzteils. Nur so neben bei.


----------



## seltsam (1. April 2011)

Selbst wenn das wahr wäre,der Monitor ist die einzige Lichtquelle,wenn ich mal lust auf Zocken mit Atmosphäre habe 
Bei den weichgespülten Horror Games heutzutage!
Also würde das Netzteil sowieso kein Licht abbekommen


----------



## Skysnake (1. April 2011)

Jup der April Scherz ist wirklich sehr gut gemacht 

Manchmal verdirbt einem das Studium aber auch kleine Freuden  War schon klar das es ein April-Scherz ist, als ich die 120% gesehen habe. Aber auf jeden Fall einer der kreativsten und besten Scherze die ich bisher eigentlich gesehen habe


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. April 2011)

120% Effizienz, der ist ja mal geil ! 
Explodierende Elkos verbauen aber das Perpetuum mobile erfinden 
Leider nützt mir das Solarzeugs nix, weil ich keine Beleuchtung im Tower habe, und ein Fenster schneid ich nicht rein...

Klasse *poiu*!

Dabei fällt mir ein, wenn ich das Gehäuse von meinem Brenner runter schraube und Nero in ne Endlosschleife zum RW löschen schicke
müsste das doch auch gehen. So ein Laser hat doch auch massig Energie.


----------



## OdlG (1. April 2011)

angenehmer scherz  schön, zu lesen


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. April 2011)

es ist ja auch Physikalisch nicht machbar das irgend eine Sache einen 100%tige efizienz hat und 120% schon garnicht. naja, aber guter Witz.


----------



## -Phoenix- (1. April 2011)

Geil^^.
120 % ist ja schon nen Perpetuum mobile .


----------



## Rocksteak (1. April 2011)

Die bimolekulare Außenhaut...köstlich


----------



## Shi (1. April 2011)

Richtig schön überzeichnet  guter Aprilscherz


----------



## klaerchen (1. April 2011)

Endlich mal ein Netzteil, daß Strom einspeist und nicht nur verbraucht


----------



## ATB (1. April 2011)

Gratuliere zu der sehr gelungenen Photoshoparbeit! 120% Wirkungsgrad

APRIL APRIL


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. April 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Geil^^.
> 120 % ist ja schon nen Perpetuum mobile .


 
Mehr als das sogar, denn ein perpetuum mobile gibt keine Energie frei (darf aber auch keine externe Energie aufnehmen). Ein paar Milliönchen von denen und die Energieprobleme der Welt wären aus der Welt geschafft... mit ein paar LEDs im PC als Startpunkt der wundersamen Stromvermehrung ^^


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. April 2011)

Spätestens wenn man die 3 "Wussten sie übrigens" Sätze gelesen hat sollte klar sein das das ein verdammt guter Aprilscherz ist xD Ist ein verdammt guter "Photoshopler" am Wekr gewesen


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2011)

1. April vorbei.


----------

